# Classical music videos being removed from YouTube?



## Stunt21

Hello.

Some days ago, I went into youtube to see a video of Pletnev performing Mussorgsky's Pictures, as a pianist.
I had a  expression when I saw that the video had been removed!

But that's not the problem I'm writing about, of course; that problem is that many others are also being removed! I tried with several ones these last 5 or 7 days and many were removed, the last one I tried was one of Slava playing Saint-Saëns cello concerto nº1 some minutes ago.

Maybe it's a problem restricted to my country (Spain)? We have a strong copyright law here, which made even hairdressers go to ruin because of listening to a radio while they were working...



Thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## Aramis

> Maybe it's a problem restricted to my country (Spain)? We have a strong copyright law here, which made even hairdressers go to ruin because of listening to a radio while they were working...


But there is no separeted Spanish YouTube - if it would have anything to do with restriction in your country, then you would receive communication that the video is not avaiable for Españoles. If it says that video is removed them it is removed, not banned for users from particular country.

I guess that giants like DG or EMI seguir los pasos of other labels that forced YouTube to remove videos that contain their properties.


----------



## mamascarlatti

The answer I suppose is if there is anything you really like, download it (eg using YoutTube Downloader) before it gets pulled.

I makes my blood boil  because the music companies don't seem to realise that YouTube creates a market. I often buy opera DVDs based on something I see on YouTube


----------



## Stunt21

And I bought my Pletnev's Pictures because of that video, so I understand you 
I also usually download the videos when I remember doing it, but this time I didn't... =(

Aramis, yes, you're right, what I wasn't sure about was if when the video is banned for a certain country (which I know can be done), the banned people are allowed to know if the video is banned only for them or they received a standard message, thanks for the info =)

Download NOW your favourite videos!

Greetings!


----------



## Il Seraglio

I was really sad about OedipusColoneus' account getting fried.


----------



## Random

Il Seraglio said:


> I was really sad about OedipusColoneus' account getting fried.


Me too.


----------



## mueske

Il Seraglio said:


> I was really sad about OedipusColoneus' account getting fried.


Doesn't he have a new one? :-s

http://www.youtube.com/user/OedipusTyrannus

?

What annoyed me most was the deletion of the Beethoven symphonies with Karajan. They had been on there for at least 3 years, and _now_ they delete them? - Lame.

I also noticed the Sibelius symphonies with Essa-Pekka Salonen (sp?) got taken down as well.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

mamascarlatti said:


> I makes my blood boil  because the music companies don't seem to realise that YouTube creates a market. I often buy opera DVDs based on something I see on YouTube


Me too. I've bought, or am hoping to buy, a good number of classical music videos due to having seen bits & pieces of 'em on YouTube, liking the performances, but wanting the whole thing in a better quality format. There's a DVD featuring the Berlin Philharmonic under Rattle performing, amongst other things, Beethoven's seventh, in my Amazon shopping-cart right now due to having see a clip of its finale on YouTube. (That clip was removed some time ago.)

-ToneDeaf&Senile-


----------



## Il Seraglio

mueske said:


> Doesn't he have a new one? :-s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/OedipusTyrannus
> 
> ?
> 
> What annoyed me most was the deletion of the Beethoven symphonies with Karajan. They had been on there for at least 3 years, and _now_ they delete them? - Lame.
> 
> I also noticed the Sibelius symphonies with Essa-Pekka Salonen (sp?) got taken down as well.


Yes I know, but it still effectively deleted three years worth of uploads.


----------



## karenpat

I'm so glad OedipusTyrannus, whatever his name is, keeps coming back even though his accounts are deleted. I've downloaded so many of his video clips and like someone else mentioned, it really makes you want to go out and buy the DVD. Not to mention that I discovered about 99% of my favourite classical performers through youtube...


----------

